# SKNC65 Chance



## dakak2007 (Dec 14, 2018)

I would like any information on him. Ear tattoo SKNC65. I found him on Craigslist living in a backyard in 9 years ago, he was approximately 5-6 then. He crossed the bridge today.


----------



## dakak2007 (Dec 14, 2018)

Northern Ohio*. Rumored to have been previous LEO K9 but there was some drama that allowed him to slip through the cracks somehow.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss, he was a good looking dog!

I don't know a whole lot about ear tattoos, but this site has a list of national (and Canadian) registries that might either have the answer or be able to point you in the right direction...scroll down on their page for the list.

Lost Dog Search | Links


----------

